# Jeffrey Epstein: Filthy Rich documentary on Netflix



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

It's a four part documentary I watched on Netflix and it's worth checking out.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Considering all the connections involved, this could get political really fast.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Just did a little image search on both he and Harvey Weisnstein. 

There are several pics of both of them with Trump, Obama, Hillary, Bill, Prince Andrew, etc. 

Some of them have several of them together in the same pic. 

Yeah, it could be Photoshopped, but a lot of them also look like they date back several years.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Personal opinion but for me just another reason why not to waste money on netflix.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm finding Netflix is awesome these days.

The Last Dance - Michael Jordan 
Screwball - Doping in baseball
Tiger King - Gay ******* guy runs tiger zoo
Opetation Odessa - Russian criminals in Miami try to sell Russian military sub to Pablo Escobar
Afterlife - Ricky Gervais sitcom?

For like $12 a month it's great value.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> I'm finding Netflix is awesome these days.
> 
> The Last Dance - Michael Jordan
> Screwball - Doping in baseball
> ...


I pay $17 but I have 4k tv's so I guess if I want to watch 4k content its going to cost.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that guy was a dirtbag, and I bet we never hear the full story about who & what he was involved with


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

bolero said:


> that guy was a dirtbag, and I bet we never hear the full story about who & what he was involved with


Watch the documentary. It's pretty crazy.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I keep meaning to cancel my Netflix subscription as I never watch anything on it, except for one TV show. Since that show is currently between seasons, there seems to be little point. I have hundreds of things to get through on Britbox and AcornTV before I would need Netflix again.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not a Netflix fan. We have it, but anytime I want to watch something, I search and it's not offered. Then they give me choices that are "similar".

Fucking useless for me.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry gents, but this thread is about pedophiles, not how much you spend on media or your righteous dissatisfaction as a customer. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LMAO, gee thanks.

Sorry to interfere with your pedophile discussion with a connected topic.

The title of the thread did include "documentary on Netflix".


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

My thread?

Finish your coffee and get back to me. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

tangents anyone?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

TheYanChamp said:


> My thread?
> 
> Finish your coffee and get back to me.
> 
> Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


Not your thread, which raises the question, why are you "policing " it?

And, sorry, but by the time you start posting I've likely already had two cups of coffee.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Not your thread, which raises the question, why are you "policing " it?
> 
> And, sorry, but by the time you start posting I've likely already had two cups of coffee.


We cant all live in the future in the east lol. 

Look, its like if I wanted to comment on warner brothers movies, all you had to say was "I hated that batman movie, The matrix wasn't good enough so Im canceling warner bros." in a thread talking about grooming and fucking children while playing them as pieces in a crackerjack box. 



Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

TheYanChamp said:


> We cant all live in the future in the east lol.
> 
> Look, its like if I wanted to comment on warner brothers movies, all you had to say was "I hated that batman movie, The matrix wasn't good enough so Im canceling warner bros." in a thread talking about grooming and fucking children while playing them as pieces in a crackerjack box.
> 
> ...


You need to refrain from being a self appointed mod. We have very capable moderators here. The rest of us don't need to be directed as to when we're straying a little.

This is a forum. People will discuss things. The OP has not complained.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah, I was just letting you guys know the movie existed if you wanted to know more about this, which is pretty serious if you ask me. 

I don't like Netflix either, but that's where it is if you want to watch it.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Milkman said:


> You need to refrain from being a self appointed mod. We have very capable moderators here. The rest of us don't need to be directed as to when we're straying a little.
> 
> This is a forum. People will discuss things. The OP has not complained.


Youre completely right.

I just saw a topic addressing high level pedophiles degrade into who pays the least for entertainment and who will boycott who for feeling slighted because of a show they didnt like.

I am better after a fresh cup. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

TheYanChamp said:


> Youre completely right.
> 
> I just saw a topic addressing high level pedophiles degrade into who pays the least for entertainment and who will boycott who for feeling slighted because of a show they didnt like.
> 
> ...


Ok, in the interest of de-escalation, I didn't intend to change the topic. I was just participating.

I don't boycott Netflix. I pay for it every month so my family can use it as they wish.

And, I think going down the Epstein rabbit hole is going to be nasty but necessary.


Peace.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Ok, in the interest of de-escalation, I didn't intend to change the topic. I was just participating.
> 
> I don't boycott Netflix. I pay for it every month so my family can use it as they wish.
> 
> ...


I did find it a little petty with you complaining about Netflix when I was attempting to make a serious thread. 

Yeah, I'm known around here for some low brow humour, but I was trying to be serious about this.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah man. I dove into that hole years ago. Its deep, its disgusting, but like any bad scene it's hard to look away.

Authorities cant even track down his main accomplice. 

Oh colchar, remind me to pack some tinfoil. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> I did find it a little petty with you complaining about Netflix when I was attempting to make a serious thread.
> 
> Yeah, I'm known around here for some low brow humour, but I was trying to be serious about this.


Petty? If three or four guys were sitting around a Tims shooting the breeze and one of us said something similar what I posted, would that be petty?

Yes, it's a serious subject but this is an internet forum, not a legal proceeding.

A bit sad if we can't chat a little, but carry on.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Petty? If three or four guys were sitting around a Tims shooting the breeze and one of us said something similar what I posted, would that be petty?
> 
> Yes, it's a serious subject but this is an internet forum, not a legal proceeding.
> 
> A bit sad if we can't chat a little, but carry on.


Im picturing a canadian air farce skit with three dudes pontificating on the abuse of ultra weathly, princes and presidents fucking your underage daughter then realizing 

Fuck! I pay too much for almost free TV!! 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

My wife has Netflix. And every time she wants to watch something with me I list a bunch of movies I'd like to watch and Netflix doesn't have them. Just stupid series of people being mean to each other -- and talking talking talking. No classic movies, no Gilligan's Island, no Teletubbies. Complete waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Milkman said:


> going down the Epstein rabbit hole





butterknucket said:


> some low brow humour


Those go together so well.

Sorry.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

TheYanChamp said:


> Yeah man. I dove into that hole years ago. Its deep, its disgusting, but like any bad scene it's hard to look away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


Sounds like you found it fascinating. Is studying moral corruption for kicks , is that your "thing".


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> LMAO, gee thanks.
> 
> Sorry to interfere with your pedophile discussion with a connected topic.
> 
> The title of the thread did include "documentary on Netflix".



He must be new to internet forums and not familiar with the concept of thread drift, or that multiple conversations can go on simultaneously.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> You need to refrain from being a self appointed mod. We have very capable moderators here.



Except @davetcan, that guy is always asleep at the switch. And by 'asleep' I mean drunk and passed out.






> The OP has not complained.



And fuck him if he did


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Forum Drift, an alternative to the Fast & Furious franchise. We find our two protagonist, one in his sports car and one with a walker, the fancy kind where it has brake levers and a seat in case you need to take a break. They solve crimes by ignoring the facts from their high horse and stay indoors because outside is scary with roving bands of teenagers and adults who like to mingle at parties., Except for the angry guy, he goes outside when he should probably stay inside because of the pandemic and all.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> Just did a little image search on both he and Harvey Weisnstein. There are several pics of both of them with Trump, Obama, Hillary, Bill, Prince Andrew, etc. Some of them have several of them together in the same pic. Yeah, it could be Photoshopped, but a lot of them also look like they date back several years.


NOT Photoshopped. Those people knew him, socialized with him, and some of his mysterious wealth likely came from investing their money.

The velvet-glove handling and pat on the wrist of his first conviction - which soon gave him another decade to coerce / assault / rape dozens more young girls - was shocking. Any reasonable person can and probably should accept that his friends in very high places pushed "lay off him" commands down the line. Seems completely possible, even likely, that some of the people in the photos you mentioned were involved in that.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

boyscout said:


> his friends in very high places pushed "lay off him" commands down the line.


He probably had evidence of some of those "friends" misdeeds on hand. Nothing says friendship in high places like blackmail and extortion.

Besides, how would anyone make a connection to someone who refers to his plane as the Lolitta Express to peadophilia?


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Besides, how would anyone make a connection to someone who refers to his plane as the Lolitta Express to peadophilia?


He bought Little Saint James Island in the U.S. Virgin Islands and referred to it as "Little Saint Jeff Island", probably without papal approval . Wikipedia says that locals referred to it as "Pedophile Island" and "Island of Sin".

The mini-series makes it seems as though pretty much everybody knew what was going on. A few brave souls - victims - tried to do something about it. However his eventual conviction in 2008 for crimes that would get most people at least a decade in jail were gerrymandered by powerful forces high up. Epstein was required to sleep at the jail in an unlocked cell from 8pm to 8am for 13 months. He was permitted to leave the jail 8am to 8pm six days per week and go and do pretty much whatever he wanted, accompanied by a deputy that he paid for.

Then he was released on parole but the series showed not only that he very regularly broke the conditions of his parole but that people who reported the violations to authorities were sometimes told, "What can we do, he's a celebrity!"

At least dozens more young girls were abused by him in the ten years after that.

It's not just Epstein that should have gone to jail. We could start with the prosecutor who made the secret sweetheart deal with Epstein's lawyers and then later became Secretary of Labor for the United States.

Very, very stinky.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

boyscout said:


> NOT Photoshopped. Those people knew him, socialized with him, and some of his mysterious wealth likely came from investing their money.
> 
> The velvet-glove handling and pat on the wrist of his first conviction - which soon gave him another decade to coerce / assault / rape dozens more young girls - was shocking. Any reasonable person can and probably should accept that his friends in very high places pushed "lay off him" commands down the line. Seems completely possible, even likely, that some of the people in the photos you mentioned were involved in that.


His long time girlfriend was just as involved and guilty of everything he was, and she is free and hasn't been charged.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> His long time girlfriend was just as involved and guilty of everything he was, and she is free and hasn't been charged.


If she were arrested they would just make her out to be a victim too.

Kinda like poor, sweet, innocent Karla .......................


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

TheYanChamp said:


> Ignoring gross impotence of the law is your thing???
> 
> Fucking pedophile.
> 
> Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


If you were calling a poster in this thread a pedophile you deserve to be banned and should be immediately.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

This thread's a good example of why I don't participate in the forum too much any more. It's like landing in a fucking sandbox with a bunch of kids complaining about who's toy is better at digging.

@butterknucket , I'm currently watching the mini series. That guy was a piece of work for sure. Pretty interesting and raises a lot of questions that'll never be answered.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Some days i think it's time for a melt and re-pour.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> @butterknucket , I'm currently watching the mini series. That guy was a piece of work for sure. Pretty interesting and raises a lot of questions that'll never be answered.


Another thing that people probably don't think about is how the doc states at least one of the victims also got in trouble for recruiting for them. How many other girls who did the same for them also got in trouble?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> Another thing that people probably don't think about is how the doc states at least one of the victims also got in trouble for recruiting for them. How many other girls who did the same for them also got in trouble?


There's a whole lot of shenanigans going on in that case that leaves room for a lot of questions.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> His long time girlfriend was just as involved and guilty of everything he was, and she is free and hasn't been charged.



They haven't found her yet. When they do, she will be charged.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Some days i think it's time for a melt and re-pour.


Might work


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> There's a whole lot of shenanigans going on in that case that leaves room for a lot of questions.


No questions need to be asked when high profile world leaders are invovled.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Might work


hopefully she's at least 18


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> No questions need to be asked when high profile world leaders are invovled.


Not sure I follow.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> Not sure I follow.


Prince Andrew, Bill and Hillary, Obama, Trump, and many others have openly been associated with him, yet don't seem to be questioned about it.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> Prince Andrew, Bill and Hillary, Obama, Trump, and many others have openly been associated with him, yet don't seem to be questioned about it.


Trump is sure fighting his DNA test. Evidence that would clear him for certain if it came back as no match. Or is that another of the 15 or 16 cases?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Trump is sure fighting his DNA test. Evidence that would clear him for certain if it came back as no match. Or is that another of the 15 or 16 cases?


We're hiding a few towels with 'stains' on them to use as evidence once the elections gets underway.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> Prince Andrew, Bill and Hillary, Obama, Trump, and many others have openly been associated with him, yet don't seem to be questioned about it.


No doubt on that. I'm not familiar enough with the full story to know who's been questioned or not though. Just going by the documentary. I finished it last night and felt kinda short changed with the full story. I'm not a believer in guilt by association as many of these rich individuals could well have known him because of his money/hedge fund management group instead of his other "habits". But I'll acknowledge that I firmly believe he was taken out by the Feds in one way or another.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> If you were calling a poster in this thread a pedophile you deserve to be banned and should be immediately.


I'm sorry I was out of line. In person it would have been in a ribbing nagging sarcastic tone and clearly the nuance was lost.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Good for you to admit your error but...

...there are some things you just don’t say, even with a joking inflection. You wouldn’t get on a plane and say I have a bomb and chuckle.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> Good for you to admit your error but...
> 
> ...there are some things you just don’t say, even with a joking inflection. You wouldn’t get on a plane and say I have a bomb and chuckle.



I completely disagree. If I'm having a pint with acquaintances, not unlike a forum I've been participating in for a decade or so, you are bound to get some off color comments that go misinterpreted via text. Comedic effort may be off color for some, but hilarious for others. Cancel culture is going to far.

I also thought the thread was in the Political section, and well I quickly learned not long ago that nothing there, including personal attacks is left off the table.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Prince Andrew, Bill and Hillary, Obama, Trump, and many others have openly been associated with him, yet don't seem to be questioned about it.


Seems Andrew has been looked at a time or two. Didn't know Bill and Hillary swung that way tho I wouldn't put it past trump. Mind you just because you know someone or are "associated" with them doesn't mean much.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Seems Andrew has been looked at a time or two. Didn't know Bill and Hillary swung that way tho I wouldn't put it past trump. Mind you just because you know someone or are "associated" with them doesn't mean much.


Bill said he never flew to the private island with him, but the flight logs show he flew down there with Epstein 26 times.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Bill Clinton has flown over 20 times on the 'Lolita Express'. He has visited pedophile island several times.

I didn't watch the doc, so not sure what covered but I have been following this story for a couple years now.

Did the series cover the blackmail aspect of all of this? That Epstein was most likely secretly recording these people with young girls/woman and then would extort them in exchange for using his financing services. In the days after his arrest, there is drone footage of people clearing out his island fuck-shack of dozens of computers, hard drives, recording equipment etc. Apparently there was so much data and evidence that they couldn't even get it all and most likely went for the most damning first, leaving behind the small potatoes.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> I completely disagree. If I'm having a pint with acquaintances, not unlike a forum I've been participating in for a decade or so, you are bound to get some off color comments that go misinterpreted via text. Comedic effort may be off color for some, but hilarious for others. Cancel culture is going to far.
> 
> I also thought the thread was in the Political section, and well I quickly learned not long ago that nothing there, including personal attacks is left off the table.


Depends on who you're with. In some circumstances, having a pint and laughing while you call someone a skinner can have damaging consequences. Very physically damaging consequences. Your friends might get sarcasm......a couple of guys sitting two tables over might not.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Depends on who you're with. In some circumstances, having a pint and laughing while you call someone a skinner can have damaging consequences. Very physically damaging consequences. Your friends might get sarcasm......a couple of guys sitting two tables over might not.


I must have great social and situational awareness as I am yet to get into a physical altercation from exchanging words.

YMMV. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> No doubt on that. I'm not familiar enough with the full story to know who's been questioned or not though. Just going by the documentary. I finished it last night and felt kinda short changed with the full story. I'm not a believer in guilt by association as many of these rich individuals could well have known him because of his money/hedge fund management group instead of his other "habits". But I'll acknowledge that I firmly believe he was taken out by the Feds in one way or another.


Let's see, in federal prison and tagged as a pedo.....cameras out, unlocked cell, guards fell asleep and no cell mate. Possibly other cells unlocked too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> I must have great social and situational awareness as I am yet to get into a physical altercation from exchanging words.
> 
> YMMV.
> 
> Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


Just dumb luck on your part I'd say. That's usually how physical altercations start, from exchanging words.....especially when there's beer or other liquids involved. Maybe it's the places you go.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Just dumb luck on your part I'd say. That's usually how physical altercations start, from exchanging words.....especially when there's beer or other liquids involved. Maybe it's the places you go.


Or how about the places I don't go. Loser dive bars, gang events, family reunions.

How many people have said the wrong thing around you, and what did resulting to serious physical violence solve? Didn't you say you served time? For assault?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’m starting to get how you’ve managed to avoid altercations. You only talk shit that will get you punched (not that I would do that but I know lots of people who would) when you’re safely anonymous behind a computer keyboard.

You know you’re not the first to use this method of physical conflict avoidance, right?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> Or how about the places I don't go. Loser dive bars, gang events, family reunions.
> 
> How many people have said the wrong thing around you, and what resulting to serious physical violence solve? Didn't you say you served time? For assault?


Sometimes serious violence didn't resolve anything and sometimes it did. I take it when you're out and about and someone grabs your lady by the ass you'll just sit there or maybe call 911. BTW a lot of times gang events and family reunions are the same thing.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

You guys are something else, and Electraglide, we may even know some of the same people, having lived in similar areas, its a big family. It is kind of sad to watch you have to relive the glory days through your keyboard. 

I had that women that I'd have to beat guys off at the bar every time we went out, and it wasn't worth it. I do appreciate the insinuation I would hold her purse and call 911 though. That comment would get you one to the chin too, so maybe take a look in the mirror/monitor. But its not 1972 anymore, and you're not living in the movie Roadhouse.

I do appreciate the tough life experience you're trying to pass on but from where I see it, you're running your mouths more at this point that an off color sarcastic comment that I already apologized for. Clearly the nuance and context was lost and now you guys are frothing over the glory days of Easy Rider.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> You guys are something else, and Electraglide, we may even know some of the same people, having lived in similar areas, its a big family. It is kind of sad to watch you have to relive the glory days through your keyboard.
> 
> I had that women that I'd have to beat guys off at the bar every time we went out, and it wasn't worth it. I do appreciate the insinuation I would hold her purse and call 911 though. That comment would get you one to the chin too, so maybe take a look in the mirror/monitor. But its not 1972 anymore, and you're not living in the movie Roadhouse.
> 
> I do appreciate the tough life experience you're trying to pass on but from where I see it, you're running your mouths more at this point that an off color sarcastic comment that I already apologized for. Clearly the nuance and context was lost and now you guys are frothing over the glory days of Easy Rider.


I seriously doubt that we know the same people or even people who know the same people.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> I seriously doubt that we know the same people or even people who know the same people.


You can take it to PM if you care. I stand by the rest of my post.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

TheYanChamp said:


> I'm sorry I was out of line. In person it would have been in a ribbing nagging sarcastic tone and clearly the nuance was lost.


In person it would have been a straight right to your face...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

TheYanChamp said:


> I also thought the thread was in the Political section, and well I quickly learned not long ago that nothing there, including personal attacks is left off the table.


While we do cut an awful lot of slack in that forum direct insults of that nature will not be tolerated. You may have dodged a bullet, or not, the boss is still thinking about it, but in future try to remember that you can disagree without directly insulting someone.

Just to quote the boss ......

" The Political Pundit Forum is a open subject, non-moderated forum where members are welcome to join and take part in discussions that are normally not allowed in the general public forums. This is a private forum visible to members only. Join at your own risk. *We still try to hold to a certain level of respect* but remember it is not moderated.
To join this forum contact GuitarsCanada via private conversation and I set the permissions for the forum and then it will become visible to you."


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

all of a sudden ..., you woke the woke. I love the threats of violence 

you messed with the wrong crowd, Champ


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

vadsy said:


> all of a sudden ..., you woke the woke. I love the threats of violence
> 
> you messed with the wrong crowd, Champ



It wasn`t a threat, it was an explanation of who I am and what I will tolerate from someone standing in front of me....it`s past tense. I don`t threaten people. I`m non violent, and have no record of violence in my past, but i won`t be accused of being a pedophile without rebuttal.

I think it`s a really cool forum that allows freedom of speech with little moderation. Yet children do have to push the boundries of good taste don`t they?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't actually give a shit, Jim.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Me neither Vadsy..as per usual your your own entertainment.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I’m the toughest one. I don’t even hide my guitars from my wife.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Sorry fellas...this is a civilized as I can be when called a pedophile...I wonder how that would sit with most here?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The "What's up with TGP?" thread is starting to make more sense now.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This one has been flogged to death. Move on


----------

